# SVS - Sunvest Corporation



## frugal.rock (30 June 2021)

Admitted to the official list of the ASX in October 1987 under the ASX code SVS.









						Sunvest Corporation Limited - Homepage
					

Sunvest Corporation Limited (a.c.n 008 132 036) was incorporated in Australia in March 1987 and was admitted to the official list of the ASX in October 1987 under the ASX code SVS.




					sunvestcorp.com.au
				




My entry for July comp.
I'm being obnoxious choosing this overly tightly held and undertraded stock, however, maybe all is not as it seems....

I should get a prize for finding a company that's been listed for 32+ years and never once mentioned on the forum... 🤣

Don't hold, but I consider what they invest in, may be of interest to some ?

I figure they've been around for yonks without going belly up, must be doing some things right?
Although share price appreciation clearly isn't one of them.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2021)

Bemused and amused that this donkey is sitting on 4th place in the monthly comp.

Just need a monkey to bite at the only lit order on offer.
I can't see any dark market being likely in the background.

Around 3 trades have taken place for a whopping ~ $5000 or so...huge!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 July 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Bemused and amused that this donkey is sitting on 4th place in the monthly comp.....
> 
> Around 3 trades have taken place for a whopping ~ $5000 or so...huge!




I see the Competition for the full 12 months has some further rules that would have invalidated your entry  

_A stock must have traded at least $100,000 in value in the five trading days prior to entry to be eligible_


----------



## System (21 October 2022)

On October 20th, 2022, Sunvest Corporation Limited (SVS) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove SVS from the Official List.


----------

